# Londinium R pump a problem ?



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I've recently noticed that the pump that triggers on pulling the lever at the start of the shot isn't always coming on. I'm sure this always used to do so. It still does sometimes and then others will trigger at another point. I'm sure I'd heard that the ceme switch for prefusion was a bit temperamental but I'm not sure if that's got anything to do with the pump. Any other owners got any insight into this??


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Lefteye said:


> I've recently noticed that the pump that triggers on pulling the lever at the start of the shot isn't always coming on. I'm sure this always used to do so. It still does sometimes and then others will trigger at another point. I'm sure I'd heard that the ceme switch for prefusion was a bit temperamental but I'm not sure if that's got anything to do with the pump. Any other owners got any insight into this??


I think that's spot on. Secondary pressure switch to blame. Can be ceme or ma-ter. Both prone to failure. If however you are getting a humm/buzz when lever is down you could be suffering stripped pump lining but unlikely seeing it activated a few seconds later. Maybe it's time for the digital preinfusion module!? I'm considering it.

Fire Reiss a message and he'll diagnose pretty swiftly. Otherwise I seem to remember @MildredM changing the secondary pressure switch a while back. There is a thread on it if you do quick search. May have been same issue.

Let us know, good luck!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> I've recently noticed that the pump that triggers on pulling the lever at the start of the shot isn't always coming on. I'm sure this always used to do so. It still does sometimes and then others will trigger at another point. I'm sure I'd heard that the Cceme switch for prefusion was a bit temperamental but I'm not sure if that's got anything to do with the pump. Any other owners got any insight into this??


@Lefteye

Yes, there has been a history of Ceme malfunction, hence the switch to the Mater secondary pressure switch. My Ceme failed in a state calling for it's highest rated pressure. Much higher than the normal PI pressure, consequently, my pump was doing overtime trying to keep up. Reiss supplied me with a Mater replacement and that has been faultless since fitted. I suspect the Ceme is causing your issue but is erring towards a low pressure situation. As c-g says you are as well to message Reiss for confirmation.

A replacement Mater will likely ship from Birmingham and ought not to take long to get to you. However, I do have a spare here which I will happily post off to you if you wish.

I am awaiting delivery of the new digital PI kit so the spare is now of little value to me.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers guys. I'll probably send an email to Reiss. @Snakehips. Tell me more about this digital prenifusion.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

If you can afford @Lefteye you might want to replace your damaged p-stat with new digital PI kit. It should last much longer, as I believe it can handle static pressure up to 30 bars (when Mater is up 6 bars). So you improve reliability and you have more flexibility if you want to adjust your PI pressure.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Funnily enough my Mater switch failed again recently. This is the Mater that replaced the original Ceme. Anyway, not to worry! A quick email to Reiss over the weekend soon helped suss out this was definitely the problem and a replacement was posted forthwith, arriving today.

Let me know now how you get on with the new digital pi kit @Snakehips I am waiting for the App myself then deciding whether to go for it then. It's (the App) due for release in the next month or so, I think.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Well after reading about the digital version I'm keen on that. But I'll get the manual one replaced first and like @MildredM wait until the app etc is ready


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

If I read Reiss correctly, if you mount the digital PI now, you set the pressure to 3,5 bars and you have the same behavior as Mater but more resilient.

The app will only allow you to change the PI from your IPhone.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> If I read Reiss correctly, if you mount the digital PI now, you set the pressure to 3,5 bars and you have the same behavior as Mater but more resilient.
> 
> The app will only allow you to change the PI from your IPhone.


And it will save removing the side panel.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Got the replacement Mater fitted last night and all is running as it should be again










I only did one close up to remind me how the wires go.










When fitting the Mater it fouls the pipework when tightening it down. To save undoing pipe connections I just took the white connector part off the Mater using a small Torx bit.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the image @MildredM. I'll order a mater today or tomorrow. Is it straight forward to fit? I seem to remember you have one of the first 'R's like I do without the relay?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Thanks for the image @MildredM. I'll order a mater today or tomorrow. Is it straight forward to fit? I seem to remember you have one of the first 'R's like I do without the relay?


It is easy enough, yes. I seem to recall the Ceme needs a smaller spanner size.

Top off (it just pushes up, I use a small plastic lever to prise it at one corner then the other etc), then the left panel off (again it's just a push fit). Then you'll see the Ceme. There's a useful bit on the Londo forum for replacing it


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> Cheers guys. I'll probably send an email to Reiss. @Snakehips. Tell me more about this digital prenifusion.


Sorry for the delayed response but I'm guessing you've now read all you need to know via the Londinium website.

http://londiniumespresso.com/blog

http://londiniumespresso.com/londinium-i-owners-forum/1281-digital-pre-infusion-module-for-l-r

I too was planning to wait until the App becomes available, at which time, the new transducer based, wi-fi enabled, unit promises to be everything that the Ceme / Mater pressure switch based design, inevitably, failed to be, and more. Pre the App, there is still a need, annoyingly in my view, to have to have to remove panels in order to access the internally mounted control unit. However, once FransG came up with the simple idea of removing one panel-fixing pin to allow the simple removal of just the side panel, I decided to go for it and await the App. I doubt I will ever be much of a PI pressure faffer but it will be nice to be able to adjust it, as and when, with accuracy and, repeatability. So I'm prepared to be the forum Guinea Pig. That way, I may even get @MildredM to feed me salad and tickle my tummy?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers @Snakehips. Yep found out about it after you'd mentioned it. Looking forward to hearing how easy it is to install and use.


----------

